# Looking for old martial arts booklets advertised in magazines...



## jblakey (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi,

 I'm working on a collection (and possibly a book someday) of old martial arts booklets from the 1960s/1970s primarily sold through comic book and magazine ads.

I've managed to track down about 10 or so, but there are a few that seem to be mythical, and some have no information at all on the web.

If anyone has copies of these or any information on them, I would appreciate finding out.

1. Aicondo (1974)
2. Killer Kung Fu (late 1960s)
3. The Secrets of Ninjutsu (1974, C.P. Exports)  (There was a zine replica of this one in 2012, I've been unable to get a copy or contact the guy)
4. Yubiwaza (1961, Mitch Fleming) (There was a copy of this on Etsy not too long ago)

These "books" are probably all very cheaply printed, very slim booklets.

If anyone's interested, I'd be happy to post some pics of the contents of other books from my collection.

Thanks very much,
jason


----------

